# Chief's Special 9mm?



## Marduk13 (Mar 12, 2007)

So my local range has a used one of these for sale for $350.










Does anyone know if these pistols are any good? I have a hankering for a smaller 9mm.


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

I too like the looks and feel of the 9mm CS. In my area you would probably get one for around $300 so you might make them an offer and see where it goes. It seems like I saw a review on these a while back on Personal Defense TV and they had good things to say about them. I would give $300 for a used one in a heart beat.


----------

